# Looking for contract printer in SoCal specializing in water based and discharge ink printing.



## Kico (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi!

I haven't been in here for a while but if I can find the printer I'm looking for, it'll be in this forum. So as stated above I'm looking for a shop with experience printing water based and discharge inks. Specifically printing WB on 60/40 and even tirblend shirts. My standard offering to clients is WB or Discharge printing on blended shirts. I sometimes also do reduced plastisol when color matching is more of an issue. Here are a few more details.


I order my own merch and drop-ship from S&S primarily.
My order sizes vary from 36 pieces (minimum) to 500 per design
I typically use Next Level 6010, 6210, 6733, 1510 and Bella Canvas 3001. Also Independent Trading hoodies.
99% of my designs are two colors or less.
I need tags removed and neck labels printed.
All submitted artwork will be in vector format. I could send it separated but I know shops have their own preferences for separations.
Those are the basics. There are a few bonus features that would be nice but the above covers the basics. Some extras that would be nice.

You can fold or fold and bag.
You can print shipping boxes for me.
You hav a DTG printer for single pieces or low quantities.
Please reach out if the above is something your shop can do. Thank you for reading and hopefully responding!

Best,

Kico


----------

